# Elektronikas pamati >  6 lampas un 12 droseles, vajadzīga palīdzība!

## nuunlv

Labdien! Mani sauc Lauris.

Nupat piereģistrējos forumā, jo nevaru tikt galā ar problēmu.

taisu darba vajadzībām gasmošanas kasti. vajag saslēgt sešas 40w fluorescences spuldzes. elektrika.lv tika iegādātas 6x40w spuldzes un 12x36w droseles.

droseles: http://www.helvar.com/default.asp?pa...70,3486&lan=EN
lampas: http://www.ecat.lighting.philips.com...8004101029_eu/

ir arī gali un starteri

vienai spuldzej vajagot 2 droseles. vel es gribu visu saslēgt ķēdē tā lai paliek tikai divi elektrības vada gali.

varbūt kāds man varētu palīdzēt un uzzīmēt shēmu kā saslēgt?

----------


## AndrisZ

> vienai spuldzej vajagot 2 droseles.


 No kura laika?
Uz pašas droseles nav slēgums uzzīmēts?

----------


## nuunlv

tās ir UV lampas, nezinu no kura laika, bet man vajadzēja tieši šīs lampas un elektrikā es teicu lai man nokomplektē visu vajadzīgo. es vel speciāli pārprasīju vai gadijumā 58w drosele neder, bet teica ka vajag 2x36w.

uz droseles ir shēma, bet tikai kā saslēgt vienu vai divas lampas pie vienas droseles, bet man vajag vienu lampu pie divām droselēm.

----------


## Isegrim

Nafig vispārzināmas lietas uzreiz forumā jāprasa, ja Gooogles tante darbojas? 
http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/flamp.htm

----------


## nuunlv

> Nafig vispārzināmas lietas uzreiz forumā jāprasa, ja Gooogles tante darbojas? 
> http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/flamp.htm 
>  3290


 piedod bet man pilnīgi nederīga informācija. mazliet augstāk jau rakstu kur ir problēma!

----------


## ansius

> tās ir UV lampas, nezinu no kura laika, bet man vajadzēja tieši šīs lampas un elektrikā es teicu lai man nokomplektē visu vajadzīgo. es vel speciāli pārprasīju vai gadijumā 58w drosele neder, bet teica ka vajag 2x36w. uz droseles ir shēma, bet tikai kā saslēgt vienu vai divas lampas pie vienas droseles, bet man vajag vienu lampu pie divām droselēm.


 tad šiem gudrajiem arī prasi kāpēc un kā saslēgt... jo 2 droseles uz vienu lampu ir murgs, ja jau lampa ir 40W un drosele 38W tad nekas slikts nenotiks ar vienu droseli virknē. gribētu dzirdēt viņu skaidrojumu  ::

----------


## Tārps

Nu, pirmkārt, izlasi to droseļu adresi līdz galam. Tur pēdējā lapā ir arī shēmas.
2. Tas, kas teica, ka vajag vienai lampai 2 droseles, bijis zem tvaika jau no paša rīta. Uz katru droseli pa vienai ,vai divām lampām. Atkarībā kāda drosele.
3. Te atkal tiek bāzti "batoni "ausīs.  Ar tām lampām tiks staroti augi, vai ne ?  Visi jau saprot kādi .......
4. Veikalā arī Tevi piečakarējuši. Ar pagājušā gadsimta droselēm. Tagad jaunajām vairs starterus nevajag.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Veikalā arī Tevi piečakarējuši. Ar pagājušā gadsimta droselēm. Tagad jaunajām vairs starterus nevajag.


 Elektroniskie balasti nav droseles. Arī par kārtu dārgāki tie ir.

----------


## Isegrim

> piedod bet man pilnīgi nederīga informācija


 Nu, vai zini...  ::   Šķiet problēma ir tevī pašā, ja pārdevējs makaronus uz ausīm sakāris. Vai man to shēmu vajadzēja sešas reizes atkārtot un vēl parādīt, kā paralēli (ne ķēdē!) saslēgt, lai "paliek tikai divi elektrības vada gali"?

----------


## nuunlv

> Nu, pirmkārt, izlasi to droseļu adresi līdz galam. Tur pēdējā lapā ir arī shēmas.
> 2. Tas, kas teica, ka vajag vienai lampai 2 droseles, bijis zem tvaika jau no paša rīta. Uz katru droseli pa vienai ,vai divām lampām. Atkarībā kāda drosele.
> 3. Te atkal tiek bāzti "batoni "ausīs.  Ar tām lampām tiks staroti augi, vai ne ?  Visi jau saprot kādi .......
> 4. Veikalā arī Tevi piečakarējuši. Ar pagājušā gadsimta droselēm. Tagad jaunajām vairs starterus nevajag.


 es šeit ceru iegūt kādu derīgu atbildi uz savu problēmu. Iedomājos ka te apgrozās zinoši cilvēki. Bet visi te pārsvarā ir atbildējuši ka pārdevējs ir muļķis un norāda man uz acīmredzamām lietām.

es 2 dažādiem cilvēkiem ekektrikā pārprasīju vai tiešām vajag 2x36w un vai nevar iztikt ar 1x58w. man teica ka nevar. neticu ka divi dažādi cilvēki mani mēģinās apčakarēt.

datašītu es esmu izstudējis no sākuma līdz galam, tur ir precīzi tādas pašas shēmas kā uz droseles - tobiš kā var pie vienas droseles pieslēgt vienu vai divas lampas. Jā un to pašu var atrast arī googlē 100 citās lapās.

man vajag saslēgt 6 lamas un to man vajag izdarīt ar to kas man ir 6x40w UV lampas un 12x36w droseles.
Un to visu man vajag priekš darba, lai varētu izgaismot sietspiedes sietus. Lai audzētu zāli vajag savādākas lampas un 2 dažādus krāsu spektrus!

es tikai vēlos uzzināt vai tas ko es gribu izdarī ir iespējams, vai nav! Un ja ir tad kā?

----------


## AndrisZ

> es 2 dažādiem cilvēkiem ekektrikā pārprasīju vai tiešām vajag 2x36w un vai nevar iztikt ar 1x58w


 58W droseli tiešām nedrīkst likt 40W lampām. Katrai lampai vajag *vienu* 36W droseli. Tu vairāk tici diviem tupakiem nekā datasheetiem? 
Es iesaku  ar pāripalikušajām droselēmtos vakara stundā pie veikala apmētāt pārdevējus, kuri tev viņas iesmērēja. ::

----------


## Canis lupus

Neiedziļinoties datu lapās: ja tās droseles ir "2x36w", tad taču uz 6 lampām vajag tikai 3 droseles. Atlikušās pielietot atbilstoši augstāk dotajiem padomiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Bezcerīgs gadījums. Diagnoze - smadzeņu mēris.  ::  
Labāk uzticēt tās elementārās shēmas saslēgšanu pirmajam sastaptajam elektriķim Fedjam; pat tas tiks galā ar tik vienkāršu lietu. Piedāvā samaksu 'graudā' - ar lieki nopirktajām droselēm.

----------


## nuunlv

gaismas plaza tiko teica ka 36w arī nevar likt, jo lampas varot ātrāk izdegt.

šādi jāsavieno?:

----------


## AndrisZ

Šādi tās lampas vienkārši degs uz pusi vājāk.Divas droseles strāvu samazinās 2x un uz lampu aizies tikai 18W.
Jau ar vienu droseli uz lamu tiks tikai 36W. Kāpēc lai 40W lampa pie mazākas jaudas izdegtu ātrāk?
Ko tu tur vari mudrīt ar tām liekajām droselēm? Nevari pārdzīvot, ka tās tev lieki iesmērētas?

----------


## Tārps

Vau, vau, vau !!!!!!

Tās nopirktās lampas taču ir 50 V   !!!!!!!!!!!
Un tādēļ daži darboņi tagad ar vairākām droselēm cenšas dabūt zemē strāvu.

----------


## Isegrim

Tā apmēram sanāk - pie 860 mA un 50 V uz lampu kādi 43 W. Pārējais jādzēš balastam, bet 155 W uz droseli - nu tas nav nopietni. Visticamāk, Philips paredzējis šīm lampām īpašus elektroniskos balastus, par kuriem Viņa Augstībai Pārdevējam nav ne jausmas. Ieteiktu noskaidrot ražotāja lapās. 
Bet lampas spektrs - pareizais priekš PCB eksponēšanas.

----------


## kaspich

pag, taas jau nav pretestiibas! nevar tachu reekjinaat P=I*U

----------


## Tārps

Atzīšos, neesmu mācījies par to, kā tas notiek, kad virknē slēdz 2 droseles. Varbūt mūsu "lielais meistars" varētu mazliet izgaismot šo problēmu. 
Vai tad tikai vienkārši tās sasummē, vai tomēr tie procesi ir nedaudz sarežģītāki ?

----------


## kaspich

izskataas, ka te ir probleemas pat ar vienu droseli. ko tu domaaji ar 'sasummee', man nav skaidrs. ko sasummee? svaru? straavu? izmeeru? jaudu? nje ponjatno.

p.s. pateicoties epitetiem, man nav ne mazaakaas intereses tev ko skaidrot. bet, laikam jau atkal saaksies teema par korektu komunikaaciju, ne?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Sorry, varētu jau noteikt droseles z, ja pieturamies pie 50 Hz. Uz tām norādītās jaudas attiecas uz lampu, kam tā paredzēta. Diezgan ilgi jaucos pa Philips lapām un tik vien kā USraēlai paredzētajā atradu šo (vienai un divām lampām attiecīgi): Tas varētu derēt. Ar 850 domāta lampas strāva mA  Un nekādu starteru.

----------


## Isegrim

Pameklēju vēl pēc IUV-2S60-M4-LD. 
http://www.bulbtronics.com/Search-Th...aspx?sid=00564 
Laikam garām; tai PureVolt sērijai cenas negaršīgas. Tā ir ar tām specifiskajām, profesionālajām vajadzībām.
Nez kāpēc tas links uz produktu īsti nedarbojas. Bilde: 
Philips to ražo Meksikā. Cena - 107,68 šekeļi _štukā_. Diez vai autors gribētu iztērēt 323 šekeļus + _shipping_ savu 6 lampu spīdināšanai.

----------


## Tārps

Nesen montēju gatavas armatūras ar elektronisko balastu un bez starteriem. Cenas atšķirības no vecajām ļoti nelielas. Būtu čalis nopircis gatavu armatūru un spraudis tik iekšā savas staru lampas.

  Meistaram - diez vai šeit, kā viņš pats uzsver, elektroniķu forumā, kādam interesētu droseles svars vai izmērs. Protams, iet runa par strāvām, spriegumiem, jaudām un fāžu nobīdēm.

----------


## zzz

E, ta nu ar diskuteejamais jautaajums.

Problemkas sakne - saskanjaa ar datashiitu atbilstoshaa uv lampele deg pie zemaaka sprieguma (~2x)  un lielaakas straavas (arii ~ 2x) kaa taadas pat jaudas normaala apgaismes lampele.

Taapeec piesleedzot sho 40 w uv lampeli pie 36 w normaalai lampai domatas droseles, iestaasies divas neveelamas sekas:

1. drosele cepsies ar lielaaku straavu kaa tai paredzeets, pie kam iespeejams ka cepsies diezgan neveseliigi
2. lampele sanjems mazaaku straavu kaa tai vajag, no kaa izriet samazinaata jauda un iespeejama aatraaka auksto kveeldiegu degradaacija.

Risinaajumi:

1. Jau augstaak mineetaas nezheeliigi daargaas speciaalaas droseles.
2. kolhozs no esoshajiem materiaaliem - 4. shemochka droselju datashiitaa (kur divas lampeles virknee), tachu papildus droseles vietaa ielikt divas 36 vatiigaas paraleeli.

----------


## AndrisZ

> 1. drosele cepsies ar lielaaku straavu kaa tai paredzeets, pie kam iespeejams ka cepsies diezgan neveseliigi


 Šis gan ir FAIL. Drosele stāv virknē un paredzēta lai ierobežotu strāvu. Lielāka strāva kā paredzēts caur to neplūdīs. Cik nav redzētas dienasgaismas lampas pie griestiem kam beigts starteris un visu laiku deg tikai kvēldiegi. sprieguma kritums uz tiem ir daži volti un drosele strādā praktiski ar īsslēgumu izejā- stundām, dienām, mēnešiem un nekas tur necepas.

----------


## kaspich

nee, shoreiz zzz ir taisniba. nekaads isais jau Tevis mineetajaa gadiijumaa nav, vnk nav saakusies lokzilaade. un uz kveeldiegiem kriit nevis paaris V, bet krietni vairaak.

----------


## guguce

:: 
1. Kondensators ķēdē.
2. Lampai jāpalaižas arī no ~200V līdzstrāvas.

----------


## zzz

> Šis gan ir FAIL. Drosele stāv virknē un paredzēta lai ierobežotu strāvu. Lielāka strāva kā paredzēts caur to neplūdīs. Cik nav redzētas dienasgaismas lampas pie griestiem kam beigts starteris un visu laiku deg tikai kvēldiegi. sprieguma kritums uz tiem ir daži volti un drosele strādā praktiski ar īsslēgumu izejā- stundām, dienām, mēnešiem un nekas tur necepas.


 a) a bazaaru ta filtreet vajag, it seviskji ja tev bezfilma jautaajumaa

b) nevajag saliidzinaat psrs razhotaas droseles (kur psrs bija visas planeetas pirmrindnieki blekja un vara razhoshanaa un gosti bija atbilstoshi) ar muusdienu taupiigo burzhuju razhojumiem.

c) blekja drosele nav nekaads magjiskais veidojums, kurai "Lielāka strāva kā paredzēts caur to neplūdīs." vot shii zajava gan ir FAIL. Mainjstraavas likumi uz sho attiecas kaa uz mazo eziiti.

----------


## kaspich

> 1. Kondensators ķēdē.
> 2. Lampai jāpalaižas arī no ~200V līdzstrāvas.


 pag, te taa interesanti.

~200V līdzstrāvas - sho vnk nesaprotu.. par ko juus?????

----------


## guguce

Nav nekā sliktāka par pilnību. 

Simbols ~ nozīmē aptuveni: 
http://publications.europa.eu/code/lv/lv-5000300.htm

----------


## kaspich

ok, V ir straava. ja? un par ko bija posts?? nesapratu..

----------

